
Show HN: Built a Chatbot to answer questions about our Chatbot product - ptrenko
Hi HN!<p>We&#x27;ve built a product called MySellerBot that can use your website&#x27;s documentation to provide accurate answers to visitor queries. We&#x27;ve aimed this at SaaS businesses where quick responses are  super important.<p>We&#x27;ve built a chatbot that explains what MySellerBot is and how to use it. (Eating your own dog food?)<p>Please try our demo: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mysellerbot.com&#x2F;demopage?acc=VhTObzUMAYfCzqimWBlKZgMdUDrnIFnKolFeIQEL" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mysellerbot.com&#x2F;demopage?acc=VhTObzUMAYfCzqimWBlKZgM...</a><p>Please offer me your feedback below!
======
santypk4
What if your bot has questions about your bot?

~~~
ptrenko
I don't think I understand? It's trained to only answer questions that
visitors/users have.

